
Binding as Sets of Scopes: Notes on a new model of macro expansion for Racket - wsxiaoys
http://www.cs.utah.edu/plt/scope-sets/
======
wsxiaoys
Expanded read list on the same topic:

[http://www.ncameron.org/blog/sets-of-scopes-macro-
hygiene/](http://www.ncameron.org/blog/sets-of-scopes-macro-hygiene/)

[https://github.com/acarrico/evaluator](https://github.com/acarrico/evaluator)

------
sanxiyn
Rust plans to switch to sets of scopes algorithm for macros:
[http://www.ncameron.org/blog/sets-of-scopes-macro-
hygiene/](http://www.ncameron.org/blog/sets-of-scopes-macro-hygiene/)

------
daveguy
Whenever I see racket I like to point out their very awesome quick start
guide:

[https://docs.racket-lang.org/quick/](https://docs.racket-lang.org/quick/)

Also, relevant here is a quick build-your-own-language tutorial for racket at
beautifulracket:

[http://beautifulracket.com/stacker/intro.html](http://beautifulracket.com/stacker/intro.html)

~~~
spdegabrielle
Worth it - both excellent resources.

------
kreutz
Utah represent!

